

Why do Russians pour asphalt over snowed roads instead of plowing them? - ehamberg
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/do-russians-make-new-roads-instead-of-cleaning-the-snow-1482195344

======
ehamberg
The top comment has an interesting suggestion for why this is done:

    
    
      […] this is how people in local governments make money in Russia:
      
      Step 1: have a $100,000 of tax money budget for fixing the pavement on street XYZ
      Step 2: pay your nephew's 'construction company' $10,000 for the 'work' they did
      Step 3: pocket $90,000 of tax money
      Step 4: oh noes!! the road cracked AGAIN! not AGAIN!! oh well, guess gotta go fix it
      Step 5: goto Step 1	 Today 1:36am

------
nodata
Because pouring hot asphalt over snow melts it?

